# NYC



## kathleenpeyer (Sep 15, 2015)

Need 4 nights in NYC from 08 - 12 Oct.

Family emergency.

Much obliged for any info, tips, sightings on availability.

Thanks
Kathy


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Oct 5, 2015)

I have secured 2 of the 4 nights we need and am still looking for Thurs and Fri, Nov 9 and 10.

Thanks
Kathy


----------

